# In Memoriam - David N. Stehly



## littleknife (Jun 30, 2013)

I just read that an stickmaker master has passed away:

http://www.artsticks.com/

http://www.artsticks.com/stix.html

I don't know how long his webpage will be still accessible, but maybe there is a way to request some of the images & info to be saved in the gallery of this forum, with the appropriate acknowledgments, of course.

This reminds me the situation with the wonderful and very useful website of Bob Goddard from Bedfordshire, UK (bobsticks.co.uk) which a couple of years ago disappeared. It contained a very nice gallery of antique canes and walking sticks, as well as Mr. Goddard's own sticks, plus a tons of useful info regarding shank wood selection, wood curing etc. It is a real pity this info has gone.


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Wow! Just wow. I am astounded by the quality and quantity of Mr. Stehly's work. More than 2000 pieces!? I guess it was a sign of his commitment that once he put a number 1 on a stick, it was then the first of many many steps forward. I might aspire to a "Samson" (way better than most trees spirits,and not even a tree spirit), or a "Ribbit." The "Saul of Tarsus, " nope, ferget'it" Would not even be close any time in the next 10 years.

As far as Bob Goddard goes, check this out. Thanks for that name, that yielded a good search. The Wayback machine has a snapshot from 2002. I become almost nostalgic about those old low bandwidth web-pages. No scripting, just straight html. I remember when even such small images took forever to d-load.


----------



## littleknife (Jun 30, 2013)

gdenby said:


> As far as Bob Goddard goes, check this out. Thanks for that name, that yielded a good search. The Wayback machine has a snapshot from 2002. I become almost nostalgic about those old low bandwidth web-pages. No scripting, just straight html. I remember when even such small images took forever to d-load.


Thank you for the Bob Goddard link, gdenby!

I wish it was a 2007 or 2008 snapshot, because the 2002 one is a mere 10% of the stuff he loaded up later.

The most interesting antique pieces as well as most of his best sticks were made after 2002.

The tutorials got expanded too.


----------



## Paul2281 (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks for posting,looks like he was very very skilled...

RIP.....


----------

